# thomson 52BW612 convergence problem! help!



## onizakira (Jan 23, 2010)

hey guys how are you? sorry for my bad english i'm a novice lol!
so i explain my problem , i just bought a used rear projection tv thomson scenium 52BW612 with a itc222 chassi, and my convergence is bad but not really just a little ; so i cheked the whole site in order to look for a good answer for my questions with no success. i opened the rear of my tv and cheked that all, so i heard about a common problem on this chassi, it have a problem with stk chips but there are no chips like that in it; there are only about 15 little chips with big heatsinks on convergence bord, and another problem is that the little fuse fl 231 , i found it but it looks like good , no burn around there,
i just want to say that my tv has the convergence menu and sevice mode all works and when i try to do auto convergence it dont work , no change.
in the convergence manual mode i can move up down left right the three colors! but i can't adjust them good. what's bad with my tv
help me please.
best regards from france:T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

This chassis does not use STK outputs and in general can be a challenge to even an experienced tech when the problems go beyond the common swollen caps in the power supply or bad connections on the deflection/PS board.

If you can adjust all three colors, why can't you get it converged?


----------

